# Snow/ice removal class at Rutgers



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Anyone going? My father and i will be there on thursday, look foward to it. Looks like a very informative class.... Heres the link http://www.cpe.rutgers.edu/courses/current/al0236ca.html


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I will go. Can you pick me up on the way?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Timmy will have detailed charts on how to plow in a circle professionally



PS Don't forget to ask if they ever heard of PS, because if they didn't they can't be that good.


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

grandview;878815 said:


> Timmy will have detailed charts on how to plow in a circle professionally


...and a 4 season collector DVD set available for $15.99 while supplies last.:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bajak;878821 said:


> ...and a 4 season collector DVD set available for $15.99 while supplies last.:laughing:


$35.00 delivered to Canada :laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW! $200 for a one day class! I probably know more than the teacher


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

sima certified?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cretebaby;878812 said:


> I will go. Can you pick me up on the way?


Lol...sure pal....we can get tim also. Make it a plowsite road trip......we have time cause i dont see any snow any where int he U.S.



grandview;878815 said:


> Timmy will have detailed charts on how to plow in a circle professionally
> 
> PS Don't forget to ask if they ever heard of PS, because if they didn't they can't be that good.





Bajak;878821 said:


> ...and a 4 season collector DVD set available for $15.99 while supplies last.:laughing:


lmao......I will let them know about PS.....i will make sure i email grandpa my note so he can learn a thing or 2. We all know you need it.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Superior L & L;878855 said:


> WOW! $200 for a one day class! I probably know more than the teacher


well i guess i will fly out to MI and plow for you........this way im getting paid and a free education


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Deco;878942 said:


> sima certified?


Im not.....but you can get CEU'S for your sima cert if you attend the class....have a great winter


----------



## revtoyota (Oct 17, 2009)

tls22;879261 said:


> Lol...sure pal....we can get tim also. Make it a plowsite road trip......we have time cause i dont see any snow any where int he U.S.
> 
> lol we have snow lots of it last time I looked alaska was part of the U.S


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

revtoyota;879300 said:


> tls22;879261 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol...sure pal....we can get tim also. Make it a plowsite road trip......we have time cause i dont see any snow any where int he U.S.
> ...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

OK ,Timmy teach them everything you know!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

id consider going... but the $200 isnt well spent on me.

Id rather send the plowing employees to it, even if you paid them for the day.. but to pay them for the day of training PLUS the $200 per head sucks.. not worth it for me :/


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Guess im the only one that likes a little education....dont worry this class will set the men away from the boys


----------



## revtoyota (Oct 17, 2009)

naw your not the only one just no reason to go if your not in the area that they are doing this class


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;880571 said:


> Guess im the only one that likes a little education....dont worry this class will set the men away from the boys


Timmy you 1st question should be to the teacher, teach me how to plow in a straight line!:laughing:


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

thats pretty cool that they're teaching that! id go but they dont offer that around me ....or do they!? id be interested if they did


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;880940 said:


> Timmy you 1st question should be to the teacher, teach me how to plow in a straight line!:laughing:


I will just ask you...i mean you have gotten a ton of snow in buffalo this november.......longest stretch without a flake so far....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

suzuki0702;880946 said:


> thats pretty cool that they're teaching that! id go but they dont offer that around me ....or do they!? id be interested if they did


I will ask.....what state you live in?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Timmy don't forget to take pictures!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

What a awesome class.....i learn so much. I will def recommend you guys attend if its in your area. Its well worth the money.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So they taught you how to plow in an octagon?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;887696 said:


> So they taught you how to plow in an octagon?


No....just how to cry about 2 inches of wet snow and make a thread about it


----------



## STEVE F 350 (Feb 11, 2006)

tls22;887735 said:


> No....just how to cry about 2 inches of wet snow and make a thread about it


LOL.....:laughing:


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Lmao! I hope you can start working now to pay off that one day tuition! we better hurry up before it all turns to rain!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

tls22;887735 said:


> No....just how to cry about 2 inches of wet snow and make a thread about it


That was one of the better parts to the day! :waving:

Tim, did you end up with anything on Saturday the 5th??


----------

